# Concealed carry questions



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

FINALLY, got my CCW permit today! The streets of Jacksonville are a little safer...got a couple of questions.

-Right now I've got a Glock 27 which I have a Galco ankle holster and a Galco inside the waist holster for. (Leather with a black plastic belt clip)

I used the ankle holster today while working (in car all day) and my concern is that when I enter and exit my vehicle you can see the holster a little bit. Also, I know I couldn't sit down in public bc it would show. 

I'm considering using the other holster because of this, but it seems it would be more uncomfortable.

Lastly, I also have a Keltec P32 (teeny gun) and I'm considering carrying this sometimes as well. Waste of time? Thoughts?
Thanks.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok, I see that you live in Florida, and lots of old people with high water pants live there too. But just because the indigenous folks there have high water pants on, doesn't mean that you have to as well. Buy some longer pants. (in jest)

If you spend a lot of time sitting, the ankle is a great way to go, but IWB is by far faster in my experience. I have a Galco IWB for my Kahr and I love it. Once you find a good position for it, it'll be fine. I found that some minute changes in position can make it a lot more comfortable when sitting. I just push the butt of the gun forward a little once I get sat down and it reduces the pressure caused by the slide. Once you stand up, it's just small matter of adjusting your gun discretely and going about your business.

Zhur

PS. As for the P32, no experience, sorry.


----------



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ha! You've seen how the Tropical Storms have been treating us lately, and the reason for the high pants.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

So you purposely wear high pants to avoid getting wet in a flood? 

I always thought it was an urban legend.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you can wear a loose shirt you can use an IWB holster.

I live in Arizona which can be every bit as hot as Florida. A Summer Comfort at around 4 oclock with either full size M&P40 or 4" GP100 revolver works fine and is comfortable sitting, laying down, driving, loading ammo or whatever.

Try it you will like it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

First, let me congratulate you for your discerning taste in holsters. :mrgreen:
What IWB do you have?
You can purchase the support strap that Galco sells, which may keep the holster a little higher on your leg. Next time you buy workpants, buy them a bit longer.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterP3.asp?ProductID=1889&CatalogID=294


----------



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

I have this one...well it looks very similar...I see by all the other options, this might not be the most comfortable IWB Galco available!

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=1223&GunID=51


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

Better buy some more high water pants. There talking about another storm on Labor Day weekend. Holy Crap!!! Congrats on your CCW permit. The nice thing is that as of June 1 st they are good for 7 years instead of 5. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I wear shorts a lot and carry a 1911 most of the time with a IWB holster at the 4 oclock position. That's a Commander size 41/4" barrel.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

I like IWB because it allows the greatest range of dress modes. I can wear shorts, pants, t-shirt, dress shirt, casual button down shirt, polos, and of course jackets and whatnot in the winter.

I also live in FL. Once you get used to having it IWB it becomes a part of you. What I mean to say is you're unaware of it even being there but you know it is.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Me and my G27/G19 EDC rig. I carry 24/7
DeSantis Scorpion....very comfortable, I've fallen asleep on the couch with it, I've crawled under the vehicles to change the oil with it.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I carry IWB (Clipdraw) with my XD9SC, or OWB holster with my XD45 (cool weather), and I pocket carry or clip carry (IWB) a KelTec p-3AT.

I think the P-32 is a bit weaker than the P-3AT in the same size, but the first rule of a gunfight... is to have a gun.

I carry the P-3AT at a minimum every day, and an XD when I can.

Welcome to the club of one-half-million CCW holders in FL.

JW


----------

